# NEW YORK | 131 East 47th Street | 139m | 455ft | 34 fl | T/O



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Too bad it's so thin the elevators are on one side. These walls always look worse in real life.


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Moving along :


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

no movement in quite some time. YIMBY speculates it may be dead in its current iteration. 

*Planned Skyscraper at 131-141 East 47th Street Appears Stalled, Likely Another Casualty Of Chinese Capital Outflow Restrictions in Midtown East, Manhattan*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

back on 









Silverback breaks ground for new midtown condo | Real Estate Weekly


Silverback is partnering with Chinese developer Hopson Development Holdings on the luxury condo at 131 East 47thStreet.




rew-online.com







> Located between Lexington and Third Avenue, the building will feature 191 apartments as well as approximately 2,700 s/f of commercial space at its base. Once complete, the 455 ft. tower will offer a variety of floorplans. Additionally, the project will incorporate state-of-the-art technology such as touchless features, UV lighting, and air purification and filtration, among other post-COVID-19 technological innovations.
> 
> Silverback Development is partnering with Chinese developer Hopson Development Holdings to build the luxury condo on the vacant site. Ismael Leyva Architects has designed the tower


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

new design, post modern deco.









Excavation Begins at 141 East 47th Street in Midtown East - New York YIMBY


Excavation is underway at 141 East 47th Street, a 35-story, 200-unit project from Ismael Leyva and Silverback Development in Midtown East.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks quite good and it also looks like this tower is already under construction.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New Rendering Reveals 141 East 47th Street's Art Deco-Inspired Details in Midtown East, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


A new rendering has been revealed for 141 East 47th Street, a 35-story residential project from Ismael Leyva and Silverback Development in Midtown East.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*131-141 East 47th Street Rises Above Street Level In Midtown East, Manhattan*


> Construction is now above street level on 131-141 East 47th Street, a 500-foot-tall residential skyscraper in Midtown East. Designed by Ismael Leyva Architects and developed by Silverback Development, the 34-story structure will yield 200 apartments ranging from studios to two-bedroom units as well as 5,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space with frontage along West 47th Street. Silverback was brought onto the project by Hopson Development Holdings, which purchased the parcel for $115 million in December 2019 from the original developers, New Empire Real Estate. Structure Tech New York and Cauldwell Wingate are constructing the building.
> 
> A good deal of progress has occurred since our last update in April, when excavation was still ongoing. Now, the reinforced concrete superstructure has begun to rise, with formwork and temporary supports holding up the recently poured floor slabs and perimeter columns. Photographs show workers busily moving about all parts of the site and cranes hoisting up rebar that will reinforce subsequent levels of the tower.











131-141 East 47th Street Rises Above Street Level in Midtown East, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on 131-141 East 47th Street, a 500-foot-tall residential skyscraper from Ismael Leyva and Silverback Development in Midtown East.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

@Hudson11 time to rename and move the thread to the main section?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

131-141 East 47th Street's Superstructure Climbs Above Midtown East, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on 131-141 East 47th Street, a 34-story, 500-foot-tall skyscraper from Ismael Leyva and Silverback Development in Midtown East.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*131-141 East 47th Street Tops Out Over Midtown East, Manhattan*


> Construction has topped out on 131-141 East 47th Street, a 34-story residential skyscraper in Midtown East. Designed by Ismael Leyva Architects and developed by Lex 47th Property Owner LLC, the 500-foot-tall structure will yield 191 condominium units in studio to two-bedroom units, as well as 5,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space. YIMBY last reported that Silverback was brought onto the project by Hopson Development Holdings, who purchased from the original developers, New Empire Real Estate. Structure Tech New York and Cauldwell Wingate are in charge of building the project, which is located between Lexington and Third Avenues.
> 
> At the time of our last update in January, construction had just passed the halfway point. Since then, the reinforced concrete superstructure has reached its pinnacle and work has shifted to window installation on the lower levels.










































































131-141 East 47th Street Tops Out Over Midtown East, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction has topped out on 131-141 East 47th Street, a 34-story, 191-unit project from Ismael Leyva and in Midtown East.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Terracotta installation









JC_Heights on the YIMBY forum


----------

